# Smearing Poop EVERYWHERE!



## A5HLEY (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok, so maybe this is inevitable. I keep my eleven week old chihuahua, Dixie, in a baby play pen when I'm not home. I have a puppy pad, her bed, food and water, and some toys in there. 

Generally when I leave, she jumps against the side of the playpen and whines. So just in the past week, if she poops while I'm gone (I pick it up whenever I'm home or when I get home), she'll step all in it and jump against her playpen, and gets the poop all over the mesh, her puppy pad, her bed, and her paws.

It's really not something I can't deal with... her bed can be washed, I have wipes for her paws, and the puppy pads are replaceable. But I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to prevent or deter this from happening.


----------



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

Maybe if you got a crate intended for a dog? Those metal crates would be harder to smear poop on and much easier to clean. Get a larger one that one side can be for sleeping and the puppy pad (or have you considered a doggy litter box?) can be on the other.


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I have found out the hard way that leaving pups in too big a space while you aren't home can lead to these kinds of things. I have a pom and I tried to gate her off in the kitchen while I am gone... she pees on the floor... but only when i am not home. Have you thought about putting her in a crate instead? Because a crate is smaller, and the dog sleeps (and is often fed inside) her crate, your dog will try her darndest not to eliminate in that area. Crate training is a great way to potty train. If you keep her in her playpen, you will most likely always have this problem.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a play pen for my chihuahuas - but I only use it when I am at home and need to contain them, like when there are workmen in the house or I am exercising, etc. When I'm not here they stay in their crates - I feel a lot safer that way. And especially when you are potty training crates are much more effective - that's how she'll learn to "hold it." And you know, eventually that baby may learn to climb out of that play pen and you won't be there to fetch her! One of mine can leap right out of it...amazing vertical jump this one!


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

First off, I would never give a puppy anything that could not be replaced or washed. Most of it is just a puppy thing, but sometimes my adult dogs will get excited and not watch where they put there feet in the X-pen. We refer to it as finger painting. One of my show dogs like to finger paint in his crate, and normally about 10 minutes before we were suppose to be in the ring. Nice when you have white dogs!!!!!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

A 11 week old puppy shouldn't be left alone for more than 2 hours at the most. But I have noticed with smaller dogs, my dog was bigger than yours probably at 11 weeks, even he pee'd every 30 min or more and he pooped alot.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

LittleMoonRabbit said:


> I hate to say it, but I have found out the hard way that leaving pups in too big a space while you aren't home can lead to these kinds of things. I have a pom and I tried to gate her off in the kitchen while I am gone... she pees on the floor... but only when i am not home. Have you thought about putting her in a crate instead? Because a crate is smaller, and the dog sleeps (and is often fed inside) her crate, your dog will try her darndest not to eliminate in that area. Crate training is a great way to potty train. If you keep her in her playpen, you will most likely always have this problem.


Small enough crate is a good idea but no matter how small the crate a small young puppy can only hold it for so long so it would be just cruel in my opinion to try to keep her there too long, ....not that you would do that.


----------



## Mandytcu (Dec 9, 2019)

V


----------



## Mandytcu (Dec 9, 2019)

Mandytcu said:


> How do you deal with the “finger painting” dog? I currently have a Yorkie with severe separation anxiety that does this poop smearing. I have a mess to clean up anytime I leave the house. Any tips you can give me? I find myself not wanting to leave the house for activities.





007Dogs said:


> First off, I would never give a puppy anything that could not be replaced or washed. Most of it is just a puppy thing, but sometimes my adult dogs will get excited and not watch where they put there feet in the X-pen. We refer to it as finger painting. One of my show dogs like to finger paint in his crate, and normally about 10 minutes before we were suppose to be in the ring. Nice when you have white dogs!!!!!!





007Dogs said:


> First off, I would never give a puppy anything that could not be replaced or washed. Most of it is just a puppy thing, but sometimes my adult dogs will get excited and not watch where they put there feet in the X-pen. We refer to it as finger painting. One of my show dogs like to finger paint in his crate, and normally about 10 minutes before we were suppose to be in the ring. Nice when you have white dogs!!!!!!


How do you deal with the “finger painting” dog? I currently have a Yorkie with severe separation anxiety that does this poop smearing. I have a mess to clean up anytime I leave the house. Any tips you can give me? I find myself not wanting to leave the house for activities.


----------

